# -He Wins $2.2-Million Dollars!-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

True story...

This guys name is Matthew Hook. He was recently awarded $2.2 million dollars from an Ohio court. He stole a car and was running away from a Perry Twp. Ohio police officer and was hit with a stun gun while trying to get away. He was hurt when he fell after being tazered. He sued. And was awarded $2.2-million dollars! It was all caught on video. And best of all... He was suspected of over a dozen burglaries in the area.

*Whoever said crime doesn't pay is completely wrong!!!*


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Whats wrong with this country? There has to be more to this story Jignpig. Maybe he was related to the judge or something?


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Flathead76 said:


> Whats wrong with this country? There has to be more to this story Jignpig. Maybe he was related to the judge or something?


http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/01/29/oh--excessive-force-settlement.html

They showed a video on this evenings news. The guy was climbing over a fence and about to get away with stealing the car and all of the burglaries in the area when he was hit with the stun gun. That's it. That is what happened. And now he gets $2.2 million dollars. You're right. Maybe he is related to the judge.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Who did he get the money from? What were the damages alleged? Is the criminal case still pending or was it resolved before the civil suit resolved.

I only ask because you cannot sue government entities except in very specific circumstances. Also, his getting a burglar's lottery will open him up to his victims civil suits. Don't think that video won't be played for the jury.

On the other hand if he was found not guilty of the crimes, then the news did not help their already poor credibility by reporting the story the way they have.


Mr. A


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Mr. A said:


> Who did he get the money from? What were the damages alleged? Is the criminal case still pending or was it resolved before the civil suit resolved.
> 
> I only ask because you cannot sue government entities except in very specific circumstances. Also, his getting a burglar's lottery will open him up to his victims civil suits. Don't think that video won't be played for the jury.
> 
> ...


The case is closed. He was awarded the money. It's a done deal. He was suspected of over a dozen burglaries in the area, and was running from a car that he had stolen. He was hit with a stun gun during his escape attempt. He was injured. And now he gets - $2.2-million dollars. You can't make this kind of thing up. It is done.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2014/01/29/oh--excessive-force-settlement.html
> 
> They showed a video on this evenings news. The guy was climbing over a fence and about to get away with stealing the car and all of the burglaries in the area when he was hit with the stun gun. That's it. That is what happened. And now he gets $2.2 million dollars. You're right. Maybe he is related to the judge.


He may not be related to judge but I bet his lawyer was... crooked corrupted world we live in

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

??? How can this happen???? What a sorry country this is becoming, 
This is my we need tort reform!


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

billybob7059 said:


> ??? How can this happen???? What a sorry country this is becoming,
> This is my we need tort reform!


We don't need tort reform to stoop this. We just need to have legislation kinda like the felony murder law. It states that if you kill someone in the course of a felony you can face the death penalty. A law that states if you are hurt running from police after commission of a crime, or during the commission of a crime, you have no civil recourse against the police or property owner. Problem solved.

Mr. A


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

JignPig Guide said:


> True story...
> 
> This guys name is Matthew Hook. He was recently awarded $2.2 million dollars from an Ohio court. He stole a car and was running away from a Perry Twp. Ohio police officer and was hit with a stun gun while trying to get away. He was hurt when he fell after being tazered. He sued. And was awarded $2.2-million dollars! It was all caught on video. And best of all... He was suspected of over a dozen burglaries in the area.
> 
> *Whoever said crime doesn't pay is completely wrong!!!*


Anyone want to go on a crime spree with Me?? LOL Maybe We could double the 2.2 million




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

News this morning said he suffered permanent brain damage after falling off of an 8 foot fence after being hit with the tazer.

Unreal...


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

This case is ridiculous but I always thought the stun guns were to be used if officers felt in danger same as their real guns. Were the officers in danger from a guy running away? They aren't going to just spray bullets down range after a guy running away and the rules probably are same for the stun guns. I'm not a police officer but I'd like to hear the rules for use from one. And by no means am I defending the courts decision. It is absurd this guy won money. Reminds me of a case I saw a while ago about a burglar that fell through a sky light window while breaking into someone's house and got hurt....he sued and won the case while still in jail. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Chuck P. said:


> News this morning said he suffered permanent brain damage after falling off of an 8 foot fence after being hit with the tazer.
> 
> Unreal...


How can they be certain that he didn't have the brain damage prior to this incident.


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

Only in America...


----------



## mkalink (Mar 28, 2010)

With any luck this fine upstanding young citizen will go on a drug and alcohol binge and overdose before he can cash the check.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

well, wish me luck i just STOLE A CAR!!!

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> well, wish me luck i just STOLE A CAR!!!
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Good Luck!!! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

old matt dillion had the right Idea, hang crooks,, shoot lawyers.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

The officer tased him when he was at the top of the fence and caused him to fall about 10feet(maybe further) straight onto his head...the lawsuit was for permanent brain damage caused from negligence of the officers doing...not for committing a crime...the kid was in bad shape for a long time and now has to deal with this until he dies...the officer is darn lucky the man didn't die...Im not sticking up for him commiting crimes but the time he would of got or did do in jail is a lot less than what he'll deal with the rest of his life...just my 2 cents...for what its worth the kid did say he would give the 2.2 million back just to be normal again.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

but his actions led to this. stop being cowards and grow a sack. you make bad choices bad crap happens and if he has to live with it so be it. funny thing is i dont really have to worry about this happening to me because i never see myself running from the cops. society needs to stop rewarding people for being dumbbutts.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ostbucks98 said:


> but his actions led to this. stop being cowards and grow a sack. you make bad choices bad crap happens and if he has to live with it so be it. funny thing is i dont really have to worry about this happening to me because i never see myself running from the cops. society needs to stop rewarding people for being dumbbutts.
> 
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I see where you're coming from but the officer is just as much of a dumbbutt as what this kid is or was...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

just so you know my comments werent directed at you but society as a whole...

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I knew what u meant...I do agree that if the kid didn't do what he did he wouldn't of been put in that situation...but unfortunately the person to resolve that situation didnt act accordingly...almost taking someones life at the same time...maybe the kid will get some civil lawsuits against him from people that he put in danger while doing what he did...not sure...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Will the 2.2 million be used for further med. bills or will I be paying those? I know that when we put my grandmother in a nursing home, medicaid wouldnt help unless she was dead broke. So we had to sell all of her assets and use them to pay her bills untill medicare/medicaid would step in. Im thinking the same thing should apply here.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> I see where you're coming from but the officer is just as much of a dumbbutt as what this kid is or was...


Shadrap, I'm sorry but I don't see how you came to that conclusion, not when talking about a tazer. Anyone that runs from the police while fleeing a crime put themselves in that situation. 

Having said that what leads me to keep an open mind about your view is the simple fact that he did manage to win the money; which leads me to believe the officer did something wrong, especially when you consider the amount of the settlement. I'm not sure what that could have been, but there had to be something. 

Let's just hope the settlement was because the kid would have won his case and not some agency settling just to get it resolved faster!

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

luredaddy said:


> Shad Rap,
> You stated the Law Enforcement Officer was also a "DUMBBUTT" because he tazered the person. If he had pulled out his pistol and shot him while he was fleeing, I would agree. But it appears he chose to use a nonfatal tazer and the result was not as expected. Also, those that referred to this as being somehow connected to President Obama's philosophy is beyond me. I remember MANY years ago, also in Ohio I believe, where a farmer boobytrapped his barn to stop break ins, long story short, the burglar lost a leg when the shotgun went off. The burglar ended up owning the farm, this probably happened before Obama was born. John


That was a case that went to the supreme court and is taught during the first classes of every law school. It has to do with spring guns. You're right on with the outcome though.

Mr. A


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the video of it from the cops cruiser camera. 

http://www.10tv.com/content/sections/video/index.html?video=/videos/2010/08/10/taser-used.xml


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video because apparently a few people on here haven't seen it...you dont tase someone when they are on top of a 8 foot fence standing straight up...the cop is dumbbutt...end of story...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Please keep the discussion civil and no politics.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure Shad Rap would change his tune a little if the punk was running after doing a burglary at his house......


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> This case is ridiculous but I always thought the stun guns were to be used if officers felt in danger same as their real guns. Were the officers in danger from a guy running away? They aren't going to just spray bullets down range after a guy running away and the rules probably are same for the stun guns. I'm not a police officer but I'd like to hear the rules for use from one. And by no means am I defending the courts decision. It is absurd this guy won money. Reminds me of a case I saw a while ago about a burglar that fell through a sky light window while breaking into someone's house and got hurt....he sued and won the case while still in jail.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Following the use of force continuum, it should be verbal warnings, chemical munitions (pepper spray), physical deterrents, non-leathals (stun gun), firearm.

From previous training I am fairly sure that a stun gun of its only used to keep the officer and others adage from a suspects ability to harm them; you don't use a stun gun to stop someone from running which the officer appears to have done in this situation. Probably got the settlement because the officer deviated far away from the SOP and training.

Mr. A


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

The use of force continuum is a guide. Several other factors can allow a reasonable officer to escalate above what would normally be called for such as size of the suspect, multiple suspects, etc. 

A taser can absolutely be used to stop someone fleeing arrest...especially a felony such as burglary, motor vehicle theft, etc. 

The only reason he got a settlement is that you are trained specifically not to use a taser on a subject when a fall could cause serious physical harm...such as on top of a tall fence. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess I just don't get it. Wonder what Dirty Harry would have done to this guy.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Mason52 said:


> I guess I just don't get it. Wonder what Dirty Harry would have done to this guy.


Dirty Harry would have introduced him to Jesus. In that case the settlement would not have been so large, if there even was one.

I'm not advocating that police should start killing suspects. I live near Columbus and them boys are shooting everyone! It hasn't effected the crime rate that I know of.

Mr. A


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Playbuoy said:


> The use of force continuum is a guide. Several other factors can allow a reasonable officer to escalate above what would normally be called for such as size of the suspect, multiple suspects, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree the Use of Force Continuum is a guide, and that an officer has the ability to escalate to the amount of force necessary. If I remember correctly you are supposed to use "equal force;" meaning the least amount of force necessary to nullify the threat. 

I don't know what the situation was when this happened, any officer knows how to use the words "exigent circumstances," and every judge loves to hear police officers say "in my training and experience." I guess neither of those excuses would work in this situation.

I still don't agree with it, but since I cannot do anything about it there is no sense worrying about it anymore. Right?

Mr. A


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

The only wrong done here is with the court and the thief. When the cops say stop it would be wise to do so.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Well it is just so great that criminals are entitled to OSHA standards while indulging in their chosen career fields. 

Lets make it really safe and lay off all the police to ensure that no criminal is ever hurt while he is trying to work. Look at the tax money we could save.

I personally cannot conceive of anyone choosing to be a police officer. You get to paint a target on you but must restrain your reactions according to protocol. Protocols that are usually drawn up by persons that have never been in harms way.

In case no one understands the criminals have no set of rules to go by. If there were they would ignore them just like they ignore laws. So now some of you see fit to reward that behavior . GREAT


----------



## mkspw (Jan 2, 2009)

These criminals can pretty much do what they want without going to jail. You never hear about the victims who lost property. These criminals are "owed" by society.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

Mr. A said:


> If I remember correctly you are supposed to use "equal force;" meaning the least amount of force necessary to nullify the threat.
> 
> Equal force?? If law enforcement officers were suppose to use EQUAL FORCE, then their chances of of overcoming a suspect would be 50/50 and that my friend is unacceptable. You are correct in least amount of force necessary to control situation, but there is such thing as the plus one theory. LEO's are permitted to use a level of force higher then what they encounter...I.E. you punch, they, baton, oc, taser.


----------



## JKadam (Apr 4, 2011)

Shad Rap said:


> I see where you're coming from but the officer is just as much of a dumbbutt as what this kid is or was...


I strongly disagree. That officer was out there protecting the rest of us from a useless puke of a person. We'd all be better off if he were allowed to just shoot. Now the tax payers are covering the bill at 2.2 million dollars, just because our society has handicapped our officers to the point they can barely do their jobs. We used to hang thieves.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Dirty Harry would have introduced him to Jesus. In that case the settlement would not have been so large, if there even was one.
> 
> I'm not advocating that police should start killing suspects. I live near Columbus and them boys are shooting everyone! It hasn't effected the crime rate that I know of.
> 
> Mr. A


It has effected the crime rate of those they shot. 

Screw the criminals, has everyone become so weak that they feel sorry for these sorry SOBs? We punish the police for protecting us and reward the wrong doers if they get injured while in the commision of a crime. Shame on us and shame on the judge, jury and lawyers for being the root of this cancer on a decent society. You all weep for these poor misunderstood youth that crap on decent hard working people by trying to take what we have worked for. 

And this punk that got 2 million dollars, dont worry he's trash and will piss it away in no time and then he will be back to breaking into your house and stealing your car but this time he will feel bullet proof and enpowered and he will escalate his bad deeds. He now believes there is no consequence for his crimes other than a big pay day. Good job Court system way to keep your self in buisness and let another POS loose to repeat his actions.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have zero tolerance for people who steal. He made his choices. If he got brain damage, oh well.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is this guy drooling slobber? How "Brain damaged" is he?


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i guess what's done is done...but i hope this guy is messed up for life and incapable of enjoying that money or having the brain power to commit more crimes.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Law suits are big money makers, for lawyers anyway. The U S has one lawyer for every 265 people. The new American motto is sue thy neighbor. Sad, but true.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

lunker4141 said:


> Reminds me of a case I saw a while ago about a burglar that fell through a sky light window while breaking into someone's house and got hurt....he sued and won the case while still in jail.


I believe that case you are speaking of is in the movie Liar Liar. I'm pretty sure that movie is based on a true story though.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> I believe that case you are speaking of is in the movie Liar Liar.


my thoughts exactly when i read that!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

"i'da got him 10"


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

STOP BREAKIN THE LAW A******.
I Really can't fathom a problem here. let him go and come in my house and he won't be a problem anymore.

I'm so sick of people letting this happen until it happens to them. PLEASE quit being STUPID


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Dovans said:


> Is this guy drooling slobber? How "Brain damaged" is he?


My question exactly...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

gerb said:


> "i'da got him 10"


hahahahaha!!!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> I believe that case you are speaking of is in the movie Liar Liar. I'm pretty sure that movie is based on a true story though.


Just to clarify. There was an actual real life case in 1982 where a teen was on roof of high school stealing flood lights and fell through a sky light. Becoming a quadriplegic after the fall and sued for $8 million. He only received $260,000 and $1200 a month for life. Here's a link to the story and I'm sure with some more digging I could find you actual court documents if you need more proof. Thats not what I remember hearing about but I did hear something about a case....maybe it was on that movie.....I really don't remember and can't find anything else. 
http://overlawyered.com/2006/09/the-burglar-and-the-skylight-another-debunking-that-isnt/

Liar Liar was a funny movie....never realized it was based off a true story. 


Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

How could you possibly defend someone who gets hurt while breaking the law??? If this idiot was not running from the police who would not have gotten hurt. If he wasnt breaking the law he would not have been running from the police. 

In the days before tasers he could have been shot?

So he commits several felony offenses, runs from police, ends up in critical condition w/ head trauma, then has permanant damage. Sounds like good Karma to me. 

There is a lesson to be learned here!!!

maybe i will let my kids see this story.


Shad Rap if he stole your car or worse broke into your house what would you have done????


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

Allow me to start by stating that I would not wish harm upon him (or anyone else) and I hate to see that this young man has brain damage.

When we make decisions in life they often have consequences. You decide to steal a car there could be consequences. You decide to run away from law enforcement in an attempt to avoid the first set of consequences; Then you open the door for another set of consequences and the process could continue to escalate in this case until you make the decision to attempt to climb the fence.

Unless someone was forcing him to steal the car and then someone forced him to run from law enforcement and then forced him to attempt to climb the fence to escape then what happened is a result of his decisions.

Make a bad decision, compound it with another bad decision, then another bad decision and eventually there is a consequence.

Personally, I have made plenty of bad decisions and in most cases I have had to live with some consequence for my actions. I do not find it unreasonable to expect someone else to do the same.


----------



## Bnichs (May 24, 2004)

So this actually brought me to another question:

Let's say that an officer had chased him up the fence, lost his/her balance and fell, causing brain damage to himself/herself....

Would he/she (or his/her family) be able to sue the person he was chasing or is it considered an occupational hazard of some sort and the person that ran from him/her is unaccountable for what happened as a result of their actions?

I apologize if I am coming across as judgemental. I understand that it's not my job to judge people, Ultimately that will be done by a much higher authority than any of us. However I will admit that I get a little flustered when I see things that in my own opinion are not right.


----------



## Playbuoy (Apr 6, 2005)

Knopper76 said:


> Mr. A said:
> 
> 
> > If I remember correctly you are supposed to use "equal force;" meaning the least amount of force necessary to nullify the threat.
> ...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Playbuoy said:


> Knopper76 said:
> 
> 
> > Knopper,
> ...


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

The officer should get a medal, and if this kid was injured to the point he is physically UNABLE to steal any more cars, then the officer should get a raise AND a promotion! 

Like someone mentioned, if the OFFICER was injured during the chase, he wouldn't have been awarded $2 million. 

This country has gone way too soft. Somewhere along the line we lost our balls...very sad.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Just to clear things up, this was not an award, this was a settlement. From the article I found, it appears the insurance company covering the township, police department, and officer did a risk analysis and decided to settle, rather than put it in front of a jury. My guess, and it's only that, is that the township, police department, and officer were ready to defend this case to the end. The insurance company decided to lose a little rather than take the chance of winning, or losing big. Since the insurance company is paying the settlement it won't come out of the pockets of taxpayers. Here's a link to the article: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...ettles-lawsuit-with-police-for-225m/?page=all


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Just to clear things up, this was not an award, this was a settlement. From the article I found, it appears the insurance company covering the township, police department, and officer did a risk analysis and decided to settle, rather than put it in front of a jury. My guess, and it's only that, is that the township, police department, and officer were ready to defend this case to the end. The insurance company decided to lose a little rather than take the chance of winning, or losing big. Since the insurance company is paying the settlement it won't come out of the pockets of taxpayers. Here's a link to the article: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news...ettles-lawsuit-with-police-for-225m/?page=all



That makes goos sense. I was wondering where they got a jury that would reward this felon. 

Insurance companies make deals everyday. it there way of doing business.

in my business i have seen it 1st hand


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

lunker4141 said:


> Just to clarify. There was an actual real life case in 1982 where a teen was on roof of high school stealing flood lights and fell through a sky light. Becoming a quadriplegic after the fall and sued for $8 million. He only received $260,000 and $1200 a month for life. Here's a link to the story and I'm sure with some more digging I could find you actual court documents if you need more proof. Thats not what I remember hearing about but I did hear something about a case....maybe it was on that movie.....I really don't remember and can't find anything else.
> http://overlawyered.com/2006/09/the-burglar-and-the-skylight-another-debunking-that-isnt/
> 
> Liar Liar was a funny movie....never realized it was based off a true story.
> ...


What a garbage article! The kid wasn't burglarizing, they were trying to move the light because they were playing basketball. They also left out the fact that the skylights were painted black.. And there were multiple previous complaints about safety issues concerning the skylights on the roof painted black. But to suit someones agenda, they omitted details and others were changed to indicate criminal intent when there was not.



> There is the famous story of the burglar who falls through the skylight, falls on a knife and sues the homeowners for leaving the knife out. The actual case involved a teenager who was on the roof of a school and, by the best accounts we can find, was trying to redirect a light because they were trying to play basketball. And while he was on the roof he stepped through the skylight, which had been painted over black. So this may have been a trespasser, but it wasn't a burglar.
> 
> Secondly, the incident took place in a school and not a private home. And there had been a previous claim where someone else had stepped through one of these skylights that had been painted black, which made them invisible. So the school knew about it, which was an important part of the case. And there was no knife. So that's an example of the way a story bears some resemblance to the actual events. (The teenager was rendered quadriplegic in the accident and ended up settling with the school.)


Heres a little more reliable source..
http://www.law.berkeley.edu/sugarman/Wendy_TortStoryFinal_ii.doc


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

You've all seen the BEFORE picture I assume. Here's the AFTER since some folks have asked:









I'm not in support of or condoning his actions by any means. Thieves need to be dealt with obviously. This man is now an invalid and will require care for the rest of his life(probably wont be long). So who should then pay for that? His family? Let him rot on the vine and die?

Crime paid alright.. Don't you all wish you could be as lucky as this guy? Millionaire.................. He wins.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

its not about what was won but what was lost. he made a choice. just like the celeb who died from heroin od this weekend. for some odd reason im not worried that will happen to me anytime soon.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

so my question still is, will the 2.2 mil be used for his hospital care. Or will I be paying for further care. He made the choice to commit crimes, he made the choice to run. Terrible tragedy, horrifying it turned out this way, but it is of his making. He made his bed and now he is lying in it.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

..........


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have information on this case that is not able to be released because my wife works for the firm that reprented Mr Hook. The firm took 40% of the setlemet and that was a big payday. My wife and I don't believe he should have gotten a penny but he did. I could write a story about this and his father (Frank Hook) but I think I should just let it die.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

leupy said:


> I have information on this case that is not able to be released because my wife works for the firm that reprented Mr Hook. The firm took 40% of the setlemet and that was a big payday. My wife and I don't believe he should have gotten a penny but he did. I could write a story about this and his father (Frank Hook) but I think I should just let it die.


Ok, after posting that I want to buy you a beer a cajole the story out of you. I know how you feel though, with the jobs that my wife and I have we are in similar situations all to often. Sucks don't it? 

Mr. A


----------



## NoStringsAttached (Jun 4, 2013)

Dovans said:


> so my question still is, will the 2.2 mil be used for his hospital care. Or will I be paying for further care. He made the choice to commit crimes, he made the choice to run. Terrible tragedy, horrifying it turned out this way, but it is of his making. He made his bed and now he is lying in it.


"He made his bed and now is now he is lying in it."

THAT is the purest truth I've read in a LONG time!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Dovans said:


> so my question still is, will the 2.2 mil be used for his hospital care. Or will I be paying for further care. He made the choice to commit crimes, he made the choice to run. Terrible tragedy, horrifying it turned out this way, but it is of his making. He made his bed and now he is lying in it.



You think he'll be able to earn his care in any capacity? I'm guessing his family won't be able to support him so who does that leave? Of course we are paying it. Now and forever. Which is why I have a direct interest in the actions of this police officer. He did something he wasn't supposed to do(not opinion)and now Im paying for it. Not happy with the criminal, not happy with the cop. I'll be happy once I'm sitting on the ice tomorrow hopefully catching some fish!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Healthcare will use the money left from the settlement and then we get to pay for it. It should be a little while before you/we have to pay for what he did.Not what the cop did.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

GarrettMyers said:


> ..........


What's the purpose of this? I see nothing that adds to the discussion...


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Tom, be glad all you see are the dots. I saw the original post and it was sad to say the least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bobk said:


> Healthcare will use the money left from the settlement and then we get to pay for it. It should be a little while before you/we have to pay for what he did.Not what the cop did.



I think the cop should have shown more restraint. It's that simple. So do the people who trained him. Who are we to argue? They are the authority.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

ezbite said:


> What's the purpose of this? I see nothing that adds to the discussion...


Are you butthurt that I promoted OSG as Angler of the Year or something? We've never had any interaction on this board, and this is the second day in a row you've tried to call me out on something. I asked a question, but was able to find an article that answered it. This board does not allow you to delete posts and there is a 10 character minimum, hence the 10 dots. Thanks for the concern sport.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

bobk said:


> Tom, be glad all you see are the dots. I saw the original post and it was sad to say the least.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sad? How sensitive are you? I asked if the police beat the man after he was on the ground. I forgot that they tazed him on the fence, I thought he had fallen. Not insinuating anything, it was just a question. I DO NOT AGREE WITH THE PAYOUT, was just curious how the young man had a "case" (HE NEVER HAD A CASE IN MY OPINION, SO RELAX). His "case" was the police tazing him while on the fence, which I had forgotten about. I think acting like you are so appalled and telling on me about how bad the comment was is pretty sad myself. Are you 12?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> What if the cop had grabbed his pant leg and he fell and hit his head? What if the cop had a dog that bit the suspect's foot, and he fell?


What are they trained to do in that situation? Sounds reasonable to me. All of the suspects muscles wont be contracted so he'll at least have a chance at breaking his fall whether the cop or the dog is pulling him off. Odds are he doesn't end up brain damaged with us footing his exorbitant medical bills for the rest of his life.

The Taser manual specifically tells them not to do exactly what he did which is why I take issue and which is why ME AND YOU are now PAYING for this guys intensive healthcare for the rest of his life.
Just a couple relevant snippets:

http://cops.usdoj.gov/Publications/e021111339-PERF-ECWGb.pdf

ELECTRONIC CONTROL WEAPON GUIDELINES:



> We would like to thank the COPS Office for providing us with the opportunity to re-examine this significant law enforcement issue. The use of Electronic Control weapons (ECWs) by law enforcement agencies in this country has grown substantially. With this increased use has come more insight into when and how the weapons are most effective. At the same time, the courts have weighed in on what constitutes appropriate use. Our knowledge about the weapons has increased, and with that knowledge came the realization that the set of Conducted Energy Device (CED) guidelines developed in 2005 needed to be updated.


*Informed and Accountable Use of ECWs*



> *Using the ECW*
> 26. Fleeing should not be the sole justification for using an ECW against a subject. Personnel
> should consider the severity of the offense, the subject&#8217;s threat level to others, and the risk of serious injury to the subject before deciding to use an ECW on a fleeing subject


oops.



> 30. ECWs should not be used against subjects in physical control of a vehicle in motion (e.g., automobiles, trucks, motorcycles, ATVs, bicycles, scooters).


Makes sense right?


> 31. ECWs should not be used when a subject is in an elevated position where a fall may cause substantial injury or death.


oops again! 

So if they were't SPECIFICALLY TOLD not to do this, I wouldn't have an issue and we probably wouldn't be having this conversation because an insurance company or a jury wouldn't have awarded him crap, although we'd still probably be footing the bill. 

Also many other situations where they've outlined when they shouldnt be used.. Pregnant women, people on water(risk of drowning) etc. If you care to read: http://cops.usdoj.gov/Publications/e021111339-PERF-ECWGb.pdf


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Garrett, I can see how you forgot that he was tazed. It was hardly talked about in this thread. You post said more than just did the cops beat him but whatever. Didn't mean to get you so worked up. No I'm not that sensitive just didn't like what you were implying about the cops. Feel free to pm me you address and I'll send you a lollipop since I've upset you so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

bobk said:


> Garrett, I can see how you forgot that he was tazed. It was hardly talked about in this thread. You post said more than just did the cops beat him but whatever. Didn't mean to get you so worked up. No I'm not that sensitive just didn't like what you were implying about the cops. Feel free to pm me you address and I'll send you a lollipop since I've upset you so much.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I'm annoyed with people who can't take an honest look at all avenues of life, that includes police, government, and many other things. In my original question, I VERY clearly stated I wasn't insinuating anything. I think I may have stated that twice. I knew there was some "factor" (ended up being tazing on fence) that lead to him getting the money. I support the good cops; 2 of my good friends are cops. I do not support idiots with personality disorders that routinely step on citizens' Constitutional rights. If you blindly believe all cops are good, you may want to take another look at that approach. My two friends that are in law enforcement will freely admit these "bad" cops are out there.

P.S. I'm not a criminal, so this thought process doesn't come from me feeling routinely victimized by police.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> What you are failing to acknowledge is the information already posted in the thread that this was a lawsuit brought up for a quick and dirty insurance settlement. The insurance company is just playing game theory when they agree to settle outside of court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have certainly put myself in the officers shoes. Why are you assuming the perp gets away if he gets over the fence??? Don't chain link fences have holes? Couldn't he have shot him through the fence? Couldn't he have climbed the fence himself??? Or ran around it? The guy left his vehicle. Call in support and search. Drug addicts usually aren't in the best shape but ok. Too many assumptions.

Quick and dirty? You realize the incident took place in 2010?


----------

